# Fawn satin tricolors



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These ikkle booboos are about a week old. *itsybitsycutsiewootsieteensieweensiemousiewousies*

Fawn splashed or tris, I hope. 

















Dem's itsy bi


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:mrgreen: :love1


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

nawww I love them just from starring at their pics ~♥


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Here are a few new pix; I'm pleased with these babies. they are big, chubby, with nice fat, strong tails. they are about 11 days old.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im so jealous! Is any ginger mouse just called fawn? (Apart from recessive red and yellow?)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Orange with red eyes is fawn. Orange with black eyes is called red. Fawn is a little less saturated than actual orange.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh ok thanks!!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Those oranges are lovely  
It's one of those varieties that I find much more attractive with satin coat, so shiny!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Is the pale one a Satin PEW or just very light? He/she is beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks

I think she's cream splashed; she has a golden tone. Yes, I think shes very pretty.


----------

